# 2020 Shallow Sport X3



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2020 Shallow Sport X3 being pushed by a Suzuki 350hp 4stroke (98 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Simrad NSS12 Evo3 w/Total Scan Transducer & Navionics Platinum Map Chip, Minn Kota 36v 112lb ULTERRA w/blue top optima marine batteries, battery charger & quick release bracket, (2) Power Pole 8ft BLADES, JL Audio Media Master, (3) pair of JL Audio m6 770x speakers, (1) JL Audio 10â€ subwoofer in custom fiberglass enclosed box, JL Audio M800/8v2 amp, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell, Deluxe raised console w/2 insulated 35gal livewells, buggy top w/Lebroc flip up bolster chairs, center console w/8 tulip rod holders & plier holders, custom heavy duty burn bar w/foldable top rail, (3) bow insulated boxes, anchor storage, bow casting platform w/top rail, SeaDek cover the entire deck, blue LED deck lights and navigation lights.

This boat has everything and then some. 100% ready to fish with transferrable warranties!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $124,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastllinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

